# Fulfillment Companies that do Screen Printing and hold my inventory



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,
I am an amateur when it comes to selling T-Shirts so I need some guidance.

I would like to have a company print my T-shirts in bulk and keep my inventory.
Once I get an order on my ebay store I can email it to them and they will ship it for me.

Most of the fulfillment companies I find online do print on demand DTG. 

DTG will not be cost effective for me, I need someone that will do screen printing or even heat transfer of plastisol transfers.

Are there any reputable sites I can look into?
Thanks!


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

We can help. Contact me through our site below


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

I sent you a private message with some further information, but i think my company can really help you out and would love to talk to you more about it.


----------



## ItPrintsInc (Jan 8, 2015)

We do a lot of print and fulfillment! We have a 8000 sqft wharehouse that hold your orders until we ship them to the clients! Or we can even do transfers and store them until one of your customers orders that specific shirt.


----------



## cburgessjr (Jan 21, 2015)

I would also like to know more about your company and how I can get started!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Another option...

Don't print your shirts, print the transfers and take the money you would have spent risking on a pile of inventory on a heat press.

It does of course depend on what you are making... 

But you could ship yourself, and make them on demand.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

leamsi4ever said:


> Hello,
> I am an amateur when it comes to selling T-Shirts so I need some guidance.
> 
> I would like to have a company print my T-shirts in bulk and keep my inventory.
> ...


I believe PrintMojo does this, they will screen and hold inventory for you but not sure if all orders need to go through their online web checkout or not.


----------

